# Equating £10 26 years ago to euro today



## ulcercentral (12 Jan 2007)

I'm hoping someone could help me with this frivolous query!

I would like to find out what £10 (irish pounds) 26 years ago would be equivalent to in today's euro.

It's a sentimental thing, my Mom bought a moses basket for my birth 26 odd years ago. In the time since it has been used by 10 children between family and friends, and the time has now come for it to return to me for my first child - the first grandchild!

Can anyone help?

Thanks
UC


----------



## Flexible (12 Jan 2007)

This is relating to the price of a pint of Guinness but it has mention of the industrial wage also


http://www.finfacts.ie/Private/bestprice/guinnessindex.htm


----------



## Slaphead (12 Jan 2007)

ulcercentral said:


> I'm hoping someone could help me with this frivolous query!
> 
> I would like to find out what £10 (irish pounds) 26 years ago would be equivalent to in today's euro.
> 
> ...



Find out what a pint, big mac etc cost then and compare it to now?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2007)

Convert £10 to € (i.e. €12.70) and then use the [broken link removed] on the _CSO _website to see what £10 26 years ago would be equivalent to in € today. The ready reckoner [broken link removed] suggests that the answer is c. €130.40.


----------



## darag (12 Jan 2007)

€130.40 is too high no?  Closer to 40 euro, according to that ready reckoner.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2007)

Sorry - I worked it out the wrong way - just took the 1980 figure and multiplied by 10 which is obviously wrong.


----------



## demoivre (12 Jan 2007)

Assuming the £10 was spent on the moses basket  on 1/1/1981 ( important as the rate of inflation was 20.4% that year) , the euro equivalent at the 30/11/2006 ( as far as cso data goes) is € 42.59.


----------



## ulcercentral (13 Jan 2007)

I must say thank you so much for the insight!!!  It has created some interesting discussions with family this weekend!!! My Mom was sure it would have been more, but this is more to do with how much money £10 was then compared to what €42.59 is now!

Thanks again!

I'm sure the basket will continue to serve future children


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2007)

On the subject of _Moses Baskets_, we are the current keepers of the one that is 50+ years in our family so far!


----------



## stekelly (15 Jan 2007)

interesting, from the guiness story, the av industrial wage multiplied by 5 in the 10 years 69 -79 yet took 25 years to multiply by the same amount again. 

Or maybe not interesting at all.

You could also buy 98 pints with your wages in 1969, but you can buy 153 now.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2007)

stekelly said:


> You could also buy 98 pints with your wages in 1969, but you can buy 153 now.


_Rip-off Ireland (1969)?_


----------



## wendy (17 Jan 2007)

as money roughly trebles in value every 10 years and convert this to euro ie multply by 1.27  about €150 today


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2007)

wendy said:


> as money roughly trebles in value every 10 years


Where did you get this rule of thumb from? Surely this may not correlate to actual inflation?


----------



## The_Donald (20 Jan 2007)

Wendy I would also be very interested to know where this rule of thumb has come from ... If you are Credit Card lender offering money at 11.7% or so ... then your investment will indeed triple every 10 years ...

given an average rate of inflation of 3.1% 10 will become 14 in ten years time


----------

